# valve box placement



## kmanthecardinalfan (Jul 8, 2021)

I had my sprinkler system expanded this year. The installers put the valve box right next to the existin one and in my opinion looks terrible. Has anyone else had an install like this? thoughts on the palcement?


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I would think that was the easiest place to add a valve. You could always dig up both boxes and replace with 1 single larger valve box for a cleaner look.


----------

